# Paying Sudwala Levy to Royal Hospitality Services



## v_warhol (Jun 6, 2012)

I just emailed Royal Hospitality Services asking them to charge my 2013 Levy for my Sudwala unit using the credit card info on file with them. They responded and said they needed full credit card info including the CVC number. They also wanted me to tell them the amount. I don't like to send credit card information more often than necessary for security reasons. In the past Niky would just charge my credit card on file without a problem. And as far as the amount goes I have no idea how much the levy will be for 2013. Also I sometimes have a credit on my account since they would estimate the amount for the next year and then provide a credit if the amount was less than I paid. 

I'm not pleased with their new process. ;-<

Has anyone paid their 2013 levy to Royal Hospitality Services? If so did it go smoothly?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't paid mine yet, but I did send a message on May 17 and got a reply with an estimate, with the confirmation they still had my CC on file and the CVC code--so apparently all I had to do was agree to move forward.  Haven't done it yet as I'm still watching the Rand.

I sent my request to:  Levies1@Royalhservices.com

So I'd first ask them directly to give me an estimate, then if they still need the CC # and CVC, you could always send it broken apart in separate messages, so it's not all in one message.

Wanted to add a tip:  I always keep a copy of my last year's estimate from them and forward this for the current year's estimate.  That way, the unit #s, last year you paid, and confirmation they still have your CC details are all there.  With Niky being gone, of course, I now use the email addy above.


----------



## kiyotaka (Jun 7, 2012)

I paid 2013 levy in Oct, 11. Niky was still there. The est levy was R2280, I have 1 br red week. I sent her my new cc info in 3 pieces (3 diff e-mails). Btw, I've already exchanged it with Playa Grande (Cabo) in Dec of this yr.


----------



## v_warhol (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for your responses.

Well, I responded to Royal Services and asked them to use my cc information on file with them. They said they would however they said the estimated levy for my 2013 1br red week was R3101. This is quite different than the amount mentioned by kiyotaka in the previous post. I'm wondering what is going on here with the different estimates. 

Can anyone else provide the estimated levy for 2013 that they have been quoted by either Niky or Royal Services?


----------



## wgaldred (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 2 weeks, a 7 share and a 9 share, I paid these in sep 11 and the est fees were 2281 for the 7 share and 2932 for the 9 share


----------



## kiyotaka (Jun 10, 2012)

My week is 7 shr & 2013 week got 27 pts. There may be some diff in est levy but eventually we have to pay the same amt (act levy), I think.


----------

